# New Slate Job



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Im currently working on a really nice slating job using A1 grade spanish slates on a new build, we should be finished in a few days but here are some photos i've took of work in process, btw this house is up for sale at $3.5million, in fact a local footballer(soccer) is comming to view it on Monday.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't see a tru bend in those valley's, is that lead?

Roof looks good, i haven't done any type of 'full jobs' slate or tile since the early 90's, don't see it much in my area.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi SlyFox, yes that is lead dressed in to lay boards, we also use an under fleece to help with thermal movment, the edge of the lead under the slate has a return on it to stop water penitration.
There are alot of roofs here in the North-west of England which use slate, concrete tiles are mainly used here these days for cost reasons thats why its nice when you get a slate job like this.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbup: Awesome work! :thumbup:


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> Hi SlyFox, yes that is lead dressed in to lay boards, we also use an under fleece to help with thermal movment, the edge of the lead under the slate has a return on it to stop water penitration.
> There are alot of roofs here in the North-west of England which use slate, concrete tiles are mainly used here these days for cost reasons thats why its nice when you get a slate job like this.
> Cheers
> Dave


I am surprised you can use lead for valleys.

I met a roofer from England here in Michigan and he said that most of the rain water over there gets recycled as drinking water.

He said that the water that runs off of roofs goes through a drainage system that takes it to a facility that purifies it. Is that true?


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice, I have always like the refined look of the spanish slate.
It looks like one of those kind of jobs you just enjoy doing and seeing the results.


How far undrneath the slate does the lead go?

On a pitch like that I often have about 8 inches underneath.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Jack, lead is the most commonly used product for valleys,espeacialy with slate,you can use fiberglass valleys which is way cheaper.
All water from roofs goes down the drains and in to the sewer, unless you have a water butt attached which people then use for there gardens(the lead doesnt seem to have any adverse effect)
I know these days you can collect rain water and have it conected to your toilet and washing machine but i dont know of many people doing this but it isnt used for drinking water.
Red Cedar, this job has been a pleasure to do,they dont come around enough for my liking! the slate goes over the lead about 6" and there is also a fold in the lead under the slate to stop water penitrating back under.
Cheers
Dave

P.S I will take a few of the finish roof tomorrow when im there.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate when threads eat my posts.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I hate when threads eat my posts.


I had one on this site earlier today also, but was able to retrieve it, instead of re-typing the whole thing.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

I imagine what you do with the valleys is just cut the lead sheet in half, presuming they are in the 3 feet or 1 meter width.


A simple detail like cutting around the top of the valley and not covering it up are details rarely seen here.

I look forward to seeing your pictures as I am sure everyone here is.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello Red Cedar, the lead comes in what every width you want, the valley lead is 18" (450mm) and comes in 6mtr (20ft)lenghts we cut the lenghts down to 1.5mtrs (5ft) this is to allow the lead to move with out cracking.
Anyway ive added a few finished photos, there still a side extention and a double garage to go on yet so i will show some more when there done, im away on holiday for a week so should start it when i come back.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

some more


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

very very nice work as usual Dave

what are those clips on the gable end? for wind?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> very very nice work as usual Dave
> 
> what are those clips on the gable end? for wind?


 
Hi Tom, yes they are to hold the slates to the gable ends as the house is in a valley and it gets very windy.
We have done the verge in a new product called 'easy verge' which is a plastic filler that goes over the brick work and under the batten(timber) 
the slates then sit on top, it was quick and easy to install and use and nice to look at.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

:thumbup:Nice


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

those slates are sitting well, nice looking job.:thumbup: cant beat slates. which footballer came to look at the house.?


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> some more


 nice herron bone flashing. always thought that coverflasshing looked tasty


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Cheers Aussie thanks for the coments, the footballer was Yobo from Everton except if he reads this it wasnt lol!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> Im currently working on a really nice slating job using A1 grade spanish slates on a new build, we should be finished in a few days but here are some photos i've took of work in process, btw this house is up for sale at $3.5million, in fact a local footballer(soccer) is comming to view it on Monday.


You do really nice work.


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Quality bit of Slating ER.Those Slates are so much smoother looking than the Spanish we use which are Heavy grade.
The valleys are as straight as railway lines too.
Smashing work


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks BPC, i have another one comming up with the same GC, a church extention, will let you know as soon as i do!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

what are those clips on the rake ? nice work, we have had bad luck with spanish black over here, a lot of pyrite and crossgrain.

Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

The Spanish roofing tile is similar in appearance to the imbrex-and-tegula roof in that it uses curved, interconnected ceramic tiles for weatherproofing. It was, and continues to be, a hallmark of the fifteenth-century Santa Fe style of residential architecture.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> what are those clips on the rake ? nice work, we have had bad luck with spanish black over here, a lot of pyrite and crossgrain.
> 
> Rooferjim
> www.jbennetteroofing.com


Hi Jim, The clips are there to help stop the verge slates blowing off, the house was in a valley and had very strong winds there.
I can remember when we first started using Spanish slates about25yrs ago and we also had the problems your talking about, these were the best Spanish slates i have used and were the most expensive!.
Peter i think your talking about the Spanish tiles not slates.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Aussie thanks for the coments, the footballer was Yobo from Everton except if he reads this it wasnt lol!
Cheers


----------

